

Linus Torvalds goes off on Linux and Git (2012) - vinnyglennon
http://typicalprogrammer.com/linus-torvalds-goes-off-on-linux-and-git/

======
enkiv2
I love how none of the comments at the bottom of the post realize that it's
satire, and that Linus was never actually interviewed for it.

~~~
zzalpha
To be fair, the only up-front indication this is satirical is the label
"satire" at the top. And, frankly, as far as satire goes, it's not
particularly clever, either.

------
jarin
I use Git for everything nowadays, but I love this: "Git has taken over where
Linux left off separating the geeks into know-nothings and know-it-alls. I
didn’t really expect anyone to use it because it’s so hard to use, but that
turns out to be its big appeal. No technology can ever be too arcane or
complicated for the black t-shirt crowd."

